# 25rss



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We just purchased a "new" used 25rss. We are pzzled. Where is the thermostat for the furnace? How does it operate? Please help!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Lady Di, Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on being member number 1600! action The air conditioner remote control also controls the heater. Notice the "mode" indicator and that is how you switch from A/C to Heater! Good Luck!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Lady Di, Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on being member number 1600! action The air conditioner remote control also controls the heater. Notice the "mode" indicator and that is how you switch from A/C to Heater! Good Luck!
> [snapback]60976[/snapback]​


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Lady Di, First off welcome to outbackers. This is a simple answer, the thremostat is the same one as the A/C. It is the remote controll mounted on the wall next to the sink. You have to put it in heating mode, set temp and push the On button untill you hear it beep. If you look at the A/C you should see a little yellow sensor in the covers end about center towards the rear bed, This controlls the temp of your outback for A/C and heat. If your heater has not ran for awhile then it may be nessecary to cycle it several times to get the air out of the lines. Sometimes you can speed up bleeding the line by starting the stove. Good luck and hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We used the remote, the furnace started, but we could not get the furnace to stop until my husband turned the gas off. What did we do wrong?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi again, Try it again. Push the start button untill you hear a beep, let the heater fire up for a few min. Next put the mode setting to off or raise the temp and repush the button untill you hear a beep. The heater will run for a short time to cool down the firebox then stop. A good way to tell if the fire is out is you go outside and feel the exhaust air it should not be hot. The bottom line is you have to hear a beep on and off. Kirk


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Lady Di,

Congratulations on the 25RSS and welcome to the site. Hope you got your furnace problem answered working now. Lots of knowledge on this site and everyone is more than ready to help answer any questions. Good Luck sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Is there anyone out there that DOESN'T miss the old fashioned thermostat on the wall that we use to manually have to move the switch from cool to off to heat and could slide the thermostat to where we wanted it...

God Bless technology but I think they went a little far this time with all this remote stuff...

and just so you know -- if you ever break or loose your remote you have to contact the AC vendor to send you one that matches your unit -- there isn't a universal remote -- aaaggggghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Gees, that stinks Ghosty, I bet it is not covered under the extended warranty either, is it? LOL!

Welcome Lady Di, and ditto all that they said, I know nothing, I am just glad to be here!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Lady Di action

welcome to the forum &
congrats on the new (used) 25rss









hope you get your furnace figured out









darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> and just so you know -- if you ever break or loose your remote you have to contact the AC vendor to send you one that matches your unit -- there isn't a universal remote -- aaaggggghhhhhh!!!!!
> [snapback]60996[/snapback]​


As soon as I looked at that remote I thought, "Well that won't last long. It will either get lost or broken." I think I'll just go ahead and order one now and keep it in the ready position in a drawer.

Scott


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25RSS.
You will love it.

Remotes are OK so long as all functions are available
on the epuipment itself.

Good Luck!

Enjoy,
Ralph


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just rememeber if you ever loose your remote or it ceases to function there are two buttons on the AC housing unit -- emrgency AC and Emergency Heat ..

Press the Emer AC and the AC will engage and maintain a temp of 72 degrees in the trailer.
Press the Emer Heat and the heater will engage and maintain a temp of 68...

just thought I throw that out there...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yep that sounds like a good idea---to get a new remote for a spare. Anyone know to get one----other than the dealer?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome Lady Di! So glad to have you join us!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's me again. We changed the batteries in the remote. It is truly amazing what new ones do. It now works! The only problm remaining , that we currently know of, is that the overhead light in the queen slideout doesn't work. Bulbs look ok.
This website has already given us some good ideas and help.
Thanks to all who posted.

Lady Di


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Lady DI
Did you plug the little wire plug in, on the bottom of the slide out.

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks,
Once again you guys are already a help. Went right out and looked for the "little wire", plugged it in and voila, there is now a working light.
Now the 25rss seems to be iamculate. Thanks.

Lady Di


----------

